# help needed with renault scenic and pioneer head unit



## benbnt (Feb 28, 2008)

help please i have a renault scenic 02, and a pioneer head unit, i am using an autoleads 099-x01 multi stalk adaptor, and pc99-son patch lead ( as recommended by autoleads tech dept, no pioneer one), i have followed all instructions but my steering controls will only mute or change function no volume up or down.
does anyone know why this might be happening.
please help


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

up and down controls on the right side, mute and change function on the left?


----------



## benbnt (Feb 28, 2008)

no, all controls are on the right.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Either there is a conection problem at the head unit, or the controler is not compatible with the pioneer, which would not make sense. Make sure that the connections are secure and correct from the schematics for the wiring harness.


----------

